# New Job



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> A few more pictures


Looks like fun..:thumbup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like fun..:thumbup:


Harry, if I ever get some time off, I'll tell you about it. A lot of mechanical pm's vs the Residential service calls i'm used to.

I'm used to being my own boss, and the politics, and BS is getting to me.
I don't know how long I'm going take this, 

Meanwhile my calls from my business keep coming in, while I'm at work.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

On the other hand, your working steady, which many in the nation are not..


Hang in there dronai.:thumbsup: and remember you have to drop in before you get barreled.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Looks great. Looks like fun and lots of learning to go with it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dronai said:


> I'm used to being my own boss, and the politics, and BS is getting to me.
> I don't know how long I'm going take this,


You should ask Scott about it, I think he made it 3 months.:laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> On the other hand, your working steady, which many in the nation are not..
> 
> 
> Hang in there dronai.:thumbsup: and remember you have to drop in before you get barreled.


Yeah the steady mega hours are going to turn me into Hardworkingstiff #2 :laughing:





BBQ said:


> You should ask Scott about it, I think he made it 3 months.:laughing:


Really ? That's funny. I've a;ready spotted about three I would fire.
I hate politics.


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> A few more pictures


Man, aren't you glad you're done crawling under houses??? I love industrial work and don't think I'll ever go back. Congrats man. MAybe you can tell us a little more about what types of equipment you have there and what you have been doing.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey !! You and me both just finished our shifts !! Yours sounds a little more relaxed. We have pressure to keep those conveyors moving. My shift has a lot of Mechanics only, so if something really goes wrong, I will have my work cut out for me. Lots of aux on the starters and disco, and everything else. All reports back to the PLC. So I have to start figuring out tracing from the input or output to the PLC I/O cards.


I kinda miss some of my Resi calls. Your right about the attics. I did one today before work.

I"m not supossed to talk about my place because of security issues. I wasn't even supposed to take pictures, but I couldn't resist. There's cameras everywhere.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

All those enclosures in #1, and #2 are VFDS. There's probably somewhere between 600-900 !


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> Hey !! You and me both just finished our shifts !! Yours sounds a little more relaxed. We have pressure to keep those conveyors moving. My shift has a lot of Mechanics only, so if something really goes wrong, I will have my work cut out for me. Lots of aux on the starters and disco, and everything else. All reports back to the PLC. So I have to start figuring out tracing from the input or output to the PLC I/O cards.
> 
> I kinda miss some of my Resi calls. Your right about the attics. I did one today before work.
> 
> I"m not supossed to talk about my place because of security issues. I wasn't even supposed to take pictures, but I couldn't resist. There's cameras everywhere.


If you get free time spend it breaking up the schematics so you can understand it. so if you get called over you ll recognize safety circuits, motor controls, air actuating systems, etc.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

eutecticalloy said:


> If you get free time spend it breaking up the schematics do you can understand it. Do if you get called over you ll recognize safety circuits, motor controls, air actuating systems, etc.


Yeah good call. I spend about an hour a day studying the MCC's. They all have plans imside with everything on ladder diagrams. But you have to really follow closely. The fusing looks a little scarey because it's all 480V, and the fuseholders are cartridges. 

I took some pictures today of the inside of one, I'll post it in the morning.

Overloads, starters, time delays, softstarts, DC for brakes, thermostates for cooling fan, and aux to tell the logic. Lots more I haven'y ID yet


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> Yeah good call. I spend about an hour a day studying the MCC's. They all have plans imside with everything on ladder diagrams. But you have to really follow closely. The fusing looks a little scarey because it's all 480V, and the fuseholders are cartridges.
> 
> I took some pictures today of the inside of one, I'll post it in the morning.
> 
> Overloads, starters, time delays, softstarts, DC for brakes, thermostates for cooling fan, and aux to tell the logic. Lots more I haven'y ID yet


My years in the hospital had me learning the old way of doing things. We had 5 FPE MCC's spread out in that building. They were installed in 60 and were in great shape. We had more mechanical rooms then you could count. Everything was controlled from a master board down by my shop. It took years to memorize it all. It was all hard wired button logic. That old TW turned my hands black digging thru the wires. 
Once you knew the old ways, going digital was easy. 
Oh ya, the medical staff was like General Hospital. I had to stop wearing my wedding ring to keep the ladies away..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats some cool looking stuff dronai. Did you already have an extensive amount of experience with motors and controls before you took this job, or is this an intirely new field for you?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Thats some cool looking stuff dronai. Did you already have an extensive amount of experience with motors and controls before you took this job, or is this an intirely new field for you?


No, I'm a contruction electrician, then long time service electrician. This is my first industrial job. I would do maybe one or two starters every year, I took motor controls in my apprentiship back in 1987 some PLC training for about 8 months only in 2011.

I am paying my dues again 25 years later 

A few of the guys there know their chit. 

ECtalk has been great at connecting the dots for me (sort of speak)


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

If sucks paying your dues again, I feel like I do it every few years. Hang in there you will get it. I am learning my systems, so anyone can do it. Those schematics of the ladder logic drive me nuts tho. Some of them make sense, some of em dont....


----------

